# 2011 honda civic LX



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

hi guys. anyone here know the average market price of the above car? in houston, TX.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

$19105 approx..


----------



## Autochoice (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi
You can get them cheaper in ny or nj


----------

